# The Powerpot



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anybody else tried one? Pretty cool stuff. I got one and its awesome. With the holidays just around the corner, you should check it out and pick one up for the outdoorsman. Built in Salt Lake City. Check it out at thepowerpot.com.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is pretty neat! Are you involved in the company somehow? I watched the video, but what is the general idea of how it works? Boiling liquid spinning a turbine in the bottom or what?


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Not involved. My brother knows the two that own the company. Its a thermoelectric generator on the bottom of the pot. Works off any heat source.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Innovative for sure. I seen them at the Sportsmans Expo in March. I get their emails occasionally. When I'm in the market for a new pot, this is one I will have my eye on!


----------

